# Average Nigerian Dwarf kid weight gain?



## Cedar Point Kikos

What is the average weight gain of Nigerian Dwarf kids?

For those of you who weigh you ND kids monthly, I would love to see what their average weights are 

My two girls I weighed April 22, and Oreo was 16lbs and Aellie was 8lbs.
Oreo was a twin born February 15.
Aellie was a triplet born February 22.

I'm concerned that Aellie is too small. Right now they're getting hay, minerals, water.

Any tips? Or am I thinking too much like a meat goat breeder, where weight gain is pretty much everything? 
I mean, my week old kids are bigger then Aellie!


----------



## sassykat6181

My ND kids average about 2# per week from birth. With a starting point of about 4-5#


----------



## sassykat6181

Both seem to be on the small side, especially the 8# doe. Have you done any dewomer or cocci treatment?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

That is what I was thinking.

No, I'm kind of hoping to wait till they're getting moved around to deworm them so that they're not getting re-infected. Especially since I have 4 other young kids that chew on everything...sigh.


----------



## sassykat6181

I would get a fecal asap. You do not want to stunt their growth, and they are most certainly not where they should be at this age


----------



## TeyluFarm

I have a ND doeling born 3/12/16, born at 2lbs 8oz by 5 weeks she was at almost 10 lbs. I've not weighed her recently, but she is growing fast


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Hmm, so I was correct in my suspicions. 

How can I get some weight on these girls? (besides deworming, etc)


----------



## ksalvagno

Alfalfa, calf manna, shredded beet pulp.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My girls started gaining a bit when I added a little cob to their diet. I was worried about Cookie losing a little too much with her quads so I added a half cup of cob to her and Carina's portion daily and they're looking sleek and healthy. The girls steal what they can from mama and they look good to me as well.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Would cracked corn and flax seed meal help any?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I read here somewhere that the carbs in cob (and presumably cracked corn) were more helpful with weight gain than the protein in calf Manna. I have found it to be true.


----------

